# Need Help!



## nooobie (Nov 12, 2012)

I got a little problem here, OK so you know when you change the dial and on the screen it tells you about what mode your in and what it does, well my T4i doesn't do that anymore? Anyone know why?


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 12, 2012)

Read the manual. You've turned the display off.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 12, 2012)

There are two buttons by the shutter release. One is for ISO and the other one should turn the screen back on.


----------



## nooobie (Nov 12, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Read the manual. You've turned the display off.



the screen is on just it doesn't say what the mode does. e.g. Scene intelligen auto
                                                                                               AF, Brightness, Flash color
                                                                                             tone are set according to scene.


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 12, 2012)

If you press the "info" button on the camera it will cycle through the types of information displayed on the rear screen.  Perhaps you changed modes and didn't realize it.  Press the "Info" button a few times until the screen returns to the mode you are comfortable using (and keep in mind that one mode is for the screen to go completely dark so that it's not a distraction or using power when you're trying to conserve battery life.)


----------



## nooobie (Nov 12, 2012)

TCampbell said:


> If you press the "info" button on the camera it will cycle through the types of information displayed on the rear screen.  Perhaps you changed modes and didn't realize it.  Press the "Info" button a few times until the screen returns to the mode you are comfortable using (and keep in mind that one mode is for the screen to go completely dark so that it's not a distraction or using power when you're trying to conserve battery life.)



I tryed that the screen is on, i'm talking about as soon as you turn the dial it tells you some info about the mode your in.


----------



## Dennissphoto (Nov 16, 2012)

Worst Case Scenario you can go to settings and reset your camera settings. That could work


----------

